# After 21+ years I've finally retired.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

From the Navy. No I didn't win the lottery. I'm just moving on to the chapter in the story. Hopefully it will be as rewarding as the last.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats, Wildcat! Now you can farm yourself out as a consultant to the Navy

After 21 years, full pension, yes?


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations and Good Luck.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You are a good man for serving your country for 21 years. Congrats and good luck with the next phase of your life.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh, and we expect to see a significant increase in the number of completed props you post here now:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for your years of service and keep on keeping on


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That's terrific, congratulations! Thank you for your service and good luck with your future endeavors!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations! Thanks for your service, and good luck!

Oh, and don't give up - you may just win that lottery yet!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for your service and best wishes for a happy retirement!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Congrats Wildcat!!! And I echo the thoughts of the others, thank you for your service and for my freedom. My Father served in the Navy and that particular branch of the service holds a very special place in my heart.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. It's been a wild ride. When I first joined I had no idea how much alcohol a liver can absorb in an evening.

Or what it can do to your face.











RoxyBlue said:


> Oh, and we expect to see a significant increase in the number of completed props you post here now:jol:


Slave Driver I mean, Yes mom.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations Wildcat, and thanks for your service as others have said. My pops was both a Marine and then in the Naval reserve and would give you a hearty salute with one hand and pass you a cold beer with the other. Welcome to civ life!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

As the mother of a new sailor and a former soldier myself, Congratulations! Hope your transfer to civilian life is a smooth one. Now on with the Prop building!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats Wildcat!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Slave Driver I mean, Yes mom.


LMAO!

As the sign in my office says "I'm not a nag, I'm a motivational speaker":googly:

That picture is a total hoot.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats Wildcat! But I'm really surprised they let you retire. With a mug like that you would be great at interrogation. "No, please, I'll talk. Just don't bring Trevor back in here."

Is it true that old sailors never retire, they just get a little dinghy?

Is it true old sailors never retire, they just lose their porpoise?

Is it true old sailors never retire, they just don't get the drift?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats. Now go mop your poop deck.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Were you in the Canadian Navy or US? Congrats on the retirement. It must be nice


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's fantastic Wildcat. Congratulations! Time to start your corporate career. Good luck!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats!! My baby brother is in boot camp right now for the navy!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you for serving our country. I used to live right next door to the Navy Seabee detachment when I was in Basra, Iraq.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Been out of town for a few days so I'll catch up now.

1. That was my interrogation face right before I went ape S%#t.

2. I was Canadian Navy with four tours to the Arabian gulf, one to Iraq and all of our booze cruises in between. (Them there Canadians still have bars on board)

Thanks again for all the great replies.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations on your 21 years of service to the Canadian Navy and your retirement!! I know that the people of Canada are proud of your service just as those of us here are in the USA. Finding that next chapter in your life can sometimes be somewhat difficult just because you've done pretty much the same thing for the last umpteen years. 

But I think you won't have that problem. I have a feeling that you already know what your next step in life will be and where you will be going. So once again, thank you for being that special person who felt the calling of serving your country and putting your life out there!!!! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, you've been retired for a week now. How many props have you finished?:googly:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been retired for 3 months now. 
Finished 4 tombstones, 
got a new job (welding), 
broke 1 foot (I was a dumb%ss), 
continued to work, 
got yelled at bye my Doc, 
told him to pay my bills, 
got permission to keep working with a walking cast.

Still finishing a few things but should be ready in time.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats, Wildcat! Now you can farm yourself out as a consultant to the Navy
> 
> After 21 years, full pension, yes?


I was just going trough old posts and came across this one of yours. Use a crystal ball much?  I started as a military contractor 4 months ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sometimes I just know things:jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on your retirement!!!!


----------

